# Wrong Turn



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

It's been a while since I've seen this movie, but I remember I liked it. My buddy just rented it and told me how terrible it was. I think maybe I need to watch it again. I know it wasn't great, but I don't think it deserves some of the criticism it gets.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It deserves ALL the criticism it gets and then some. If not for the presence of Eliza Dushku, the whole thing would have just been another pile of celluloid slag.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Come now, it wasn't all that bad.  There's some pretty grisly **** in there for a theatrically released movie, and there's a few scenes that are pretty tense.

When I saw it in the theater I was pretty impartial to it at first --not hating it, but not exactly _loving_ it either -- but after I rented it on DVD, I realized I quite like it. Oh, those whacky slack-jawed yokels!


----------



## fi wilson (Aug 26, 2004)

I really liked Wrong Turn. A really decent modern horror, really tense and compact, not huge on gore but where it was it was pretty nasty. It's a shame it got caught up in the whole Wrong Turn/Cabin Fever thing.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I liked this movie a lot. I can picture something like his happening in real life. Who knows what lurks deep in those woods.


----------



## feral cat (Jul 27, 2004)

MTV style horrors are never the best, but this is one of the better ones, loads better than TCM remake and other similar movies!

Its a good popcorn movie IMO!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

feral cat said:


> better than TCM remake and other similar movies!


I think three-day old moldy diarreah is better than that remake! Wrong Turn is a good popcorn movie indeed.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I really liked Wrong Turn though I know it's not an amazing horror movie. It reminds me this early 80's slasher flick called 'Just Before Dawn' which I haven't seen in ages. :voorhees:


----------

